

Cubli - Its a 15 × 15 × 15 cm cube that can jump up and balance on its corner - senthadev
http://gajansgarage.org/about/the-cubli/

======
ColinWright
For those who are interested, there are many sources for this story (and
related), giving different levels of detail, and making different claims. You
can see some of them here, although there are no comments on any of them:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6951470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6951470)
(wired.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6949089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6949089)
(phys.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946928)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946485)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946366)
(ethz.ch)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6945337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6945337)
(boingboing.net)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943508)
(theverge.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942360)
(robohub.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942335)
(thetechblock.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941890)
(digg.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941104)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5285021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5285021)
(robohub.org)

This one is different, but clearly related. And it has comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6494517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6494517)
(kurzweilai.net)

~~~
senthadev
Thanks for aggregating and publishing the links.

------
est
Am I the only one who badly want to buy this from like Kickstarter?

